# Where Can I Get my Dynafits Mounted



## hojo (Jun 26, 2008)

Anyone know a shop (denver or I70 corridor) that can deal with mounting Dynafits? Lou Dawson's site is great and I'd love it if I had the tools to do this myself but I just don't. I also don't want a hack job done on my shinny new Verdicts.


----------



## the_dude (May 31, 2006)

bentgate is a dynafit pro shop. i'd go there.


----------



## doublet (May 21, 2004)

Bent gate is good. Also, green mountain sports in Lakewood does a great job with mounting.


----------



## skisom (Dec 18, 2009)

I would bring them to Bent Gate. Do not bring them to Neptune Mountaineering, they are hacks.


----------



## hojo (Jun 26, 2008)

Thanks. I think Bent Gate is the ticket!


----------



## Juan De Confluence (Apr 22, 2005)

*Confluence Kayaks also mounts Dynafit*

Hey,


we also mount Dynafit at Confluence Kayaks. and all other tele and AT bindings. We can turn them quick for you too...

call 303-433-3676 with any questions.

jon


----------



## hojo (Jun 26, 2008)

Jon, you talked me into it. They're at Confluence presently. Besides, Bent Gate is closed today, and they couldn't guarantee a Tuesday delivery.


----------

